# IIAC 2015 - Ista International Aquascaping Contest



## Stormy (10 Feb 2015)

Hi Guys...another international aquascaping contest with great prizes and incredible pool of judges! 
Free Entry and you can submit as many as 5 tanks per person. 

looking at the judges they managed to assemble for this contest and the prizes they offer.....i have to say they are matching IAPLC every step of the way!

please visit their official website to get more information: www.iiac.com.tw

good luck!!


----------



## GHNelson (10 Feb 2015)

Looks interesting!
Thanks for posting!
hoggie


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Oct 2015)

Results are up - http://www.iiac.com.tw/IIAC-2015.pdf


----------



## Andy D (16 Oct 2015)

Not sure if it's just me being on a tablet but the link leads to a mess of a page. Same page repeated 4 times. Does anyone else get this?


----------

